# Post aperto



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

solo per poter segnalare qualcuno :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

*Perfetto.*

Segnalo l'utente Quintina!
Domani compie gli anni.
Te papero mettiti in fila che c'ero prima io.


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

segnalo mia cugina carmela che non mi ha dato il nome del suo parrucchiere.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalo mia cugina carmela che non mi ha dato il nome del suo parrucchiere.


La segnalo in positivo qui perchè non riesco a farlo in sordina.


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

segnalo il ministro brunetta e la gelmini.


----------



## Anna A (20 Luglio 2010)

*eh li ho trovati*

in saldo. un sacchetto di palloncini e tre di questi: presi tutti, scorta per un anno.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

anna com'è che te ne viaggi col sorrisetto stampato ...non me la racconti giusta:ira:
doppia pigiatura carpiata:singleeye:


----------



## Anna A (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anna com'è che te ne viaggi col sorrisetto stampato ...non me la racconti giusta:ira:
> doppia pigiatura carpiata:singleeye:


no. li ho presi per i momenti di magra.
eh o, i biscotti mica mi piacciono e del resto ingrassano.
ti piaccio sorridosa?


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

segnalo gli utenti sorridosi


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. li ho presi per i momenti di magra.
> eh o, i biscotti mica mi piacciono e del resto ingrassano.
> ti piaccio sorridosa?


 parecchio


----------



## Anna A (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalo gli utenti sorridosi


e tu da dove salti fuori?


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalo gli utenti sorridosi


 a me segnate una spremuta di limone , grazie


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

segnalo un'ottima trattoria a tortolì in via de gasperi


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2010)

Post aperto ... ma aperto a cosa rimitivo:


----------



## Papero (20 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo che nell'arco della vita puoi incontrare un sacco di persone e di qualcuna diventare veramente amico. Ma chi ha passato con te il periodo dell'adolescenza conserva un posto speciale. Forse più ancora dei compagni dell'infanzia.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Segnalo che nell'arco della vita puoi incontrare un sacco di persone e di qualcuna diventare veramente amico. Ma chi ha passato con te il periodo dell'adolescenza conserva un posto speciale. Forse più ancora dei compagni dell'infanzia.



ti segnalo con una bandierona .


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Post aperto ... ma aperto a cosa rimitivo:


 
aperto a tutto


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che i sarti tamil sono bravi ed economici e con il prezzo pagato 2 anni fa in saldi per un vestito che mi piace assai me ne faccio fare 4 da lui (compresa la stoffa scelta da me in negozio) ognuno con assortite varianti


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

segnalo una buca nel corridoio tra il confessionale e il privé:hockey:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aperto a tutto


SE Se se :rofl:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2010)

Voglio segnalare il mio BBQ e la Grolsch:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo il mio IQ che non ha voglia di salire.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Segnalo il mio IQ che non ha voglia di salire.


Il mio non ha voglia di scendere... si fa a cambio?:carneval:


----------



## Magenta (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Segnalo l'utente Quintina!
> Domani compie gli anni.
> Te papero mettiti in fila che c'ero prima io.


Hey mi autosegnalo, compio anche io gli anni domani!


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Hey mi autosegnalo, compio anche io gli anni domani!


 Bisognerà preparare una torta a due piani allora!!! :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo il senso dell'umorismo e l'intelligenza! :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Hey mi autosegnalo, compio anche io gli anni domani!


Auguri


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo l'amicizia, la dignità e l'ironia


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che al bar sport di  via maritozzi il caffè costa solo  50 centesimi ma che le brioche sono vecchie e posse


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo che qualcuno non ha tirato l'acqua del gabinetto e ha lasciato la luce accesa ieri sera:incazzato:


----------



## Giusy (21 Luglio 2010)

Je vogl segnalè il cald che fasc stamatten aqui.

Me manc Brugolett, copain de mill adventures.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Je vogl segnalè il cald che fasc stamatten aqui.
> 
> Me manc Brugolett, copain de mill adventures.


 
je te quot


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo le cime de rap molto agliate


----------



## Giusy (21 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> je te quot





noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalo le cime de rap molto agliate


:up:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo il sonno e la voglia di non fare un casso che tengo oggi


----------



## Giusy (21 Luglio 2010)

Prima segnalazione negativa!

Ragazzi, sono emozionata!


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che giusy non ha fatto il regalo alla sua amica


----------



## Giusy (21 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalo che giusy non ha fatto il regalo alla sua amica


Segnalo che nocta non conosce le lingue straniere!


----------



## Brady (21 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo di fumo.....:carneval:


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Segnalo di fumo.....:carneval:


segnalo che fumi da solo e non passi


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Segnalo l'amicizia, la dignità e l'ironia


Grazie, grazie....:carneval:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che questo thred è stupendo


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Grazie, grazie....:carneval:


ah, non ci può autosegnalare??:mexican:


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che oggi mi stringono le mutande


----------



## Papero (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che senza l'amaro il dolce non è tanto dolce


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalo che oggi mi stringono le mutande


Ti segnalo il tred dell'infedele per perdere un po' di peso allora:carneval:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

ma segnalati questo::calcio:






Abigail ha detto:


> ah, non ci può autosegnalare??:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma segnalati questo::calcio:


segnalo un Ahia:carneval:
il caldo mi sta facedo effetto:rotfl:


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> segnalo che senza l'amaro il dolce non è tanto dolce


segnalo che bevi caffè corretti alla grappa alle 8 del mattino


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che questo papero è tenero.


Papero ha detto:


> segnalo che senza l'amaro il dolce non è tanto dolce


----------



## Papero (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> segnalo che questo papero è tenero.


grazie!

però segnalo che sono stato tenuto 4 ore in una pentola a pressione :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> però segnalo che sono stato tenuto 4 ore in una pentola a pressione :unhappy:


Segnalo che il papero si fa solo al forno, mai in pentola bollito


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah, non ci può autosegnalare??:mexican:


 
segnalo la godibilità di questa donna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Segnalo che il papero si fa solo al forno, mai in pentola bollito


segnalo anche le ricette in tegame :up:


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo un bubbone sotto l'orecchio


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo lo schifo che hai detto


noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalo un bubbone sotto l'orecchio


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che oggi non c'è stata ancora nessuna litigata:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> segnalo che oggi non c'è stata ancora nessuna litigata:carneval:


segnalo che c'è ancora tempo:carneval:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> segnalo che c'è ancora tempo:carneval:


segnalo che mi fai ridere troppo:canna:


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> segnalo che oggi non c'è stata ancora nessuna litigata:carneval:


dovresti mettere un pò di carne su quelle gambette secche.
segnalata.


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

In poche parole in questo 3d ci si lagna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo che è tornato un caldo boia.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> dovresti mettere un pò di carne su quelle gambette secche.
> segnalata.


mo' ti faccio sentire  che muscoli che hanno:calcio:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> In poche parole in questo 3d ci si lagna


ma non è vero!

segnalata al prefetto.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2010)

*Apperòòò...*

Segnalo le segnalazioni ad minchiam...

O son tornato popolarissimo (da 6 a 12 per un solo post? :mexican o il sistema funziona....come detto sopra!!! :up::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps. Non sparate sulla croce rossa!


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Segnalo le segnalazioni ad minchiam...
> 
> O son tornato popolarissimo (da 6 a 12 per un solo post? :mexican o il sistema funziona....come detto sopra!!! :up::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ps. Non sparate sulla croce rossa!


 Perchè, fai il barelliere?


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Luglio 2010)

E' qui che ci si lagna? 
Crumiri....franchi tiratori...gente a cui piace nasondersi nella massa e nell'anonimato...
....ah, bè, che pensan anche di esser furbi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo la Formula 1 che e' diventata pallosetta


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalo la Formula 1 che e' diventata pallosetta


e che ci frega a noi

segnalata a mia sorella.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

segnalo che ho appena udito che il caldo aumenta nelle prossime ore.

:dracula:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e che ci frega a noi
> 
> segnalata a mia sorella.


Se ti segnalassi che ho vinto 250 euro (e non facendo pompelmi)?:carneval:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ti segnalassi che ho vinto 250 euro (e non facendo pompelmi)?:carneval:



ti segnalerei tre volte perchè sei sculata

ps, ma davvero li hai vinti?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti segnalerei tre volte perchè sei sculata
> 
> ps, ma davvero li hai vinti?


Giuro! Compro sempre il biglietto della lotteria Staatsloterij... estrazione il 10 di ogni mese, ma son cosi' abituata a non vincere un cazzo che l'ho scoperto solo oggi:rotfl:

Domani ci scappano un paio di papette nuove


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giuro! Compro sempre il biglietto della lotteria Staatsloterij... estrazione il 10 di ogni mese, ma son cosi' abituata a non vincere un cazzo che l'ho scoperto solo oggi:rotfl:
> 
> Domani ci scappano un paio di papette nuove


ma che bellezza lettri

decoltè, sandali, o che altro?


----------



## Fabry (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> segnalo che ho appena udito che il caldo aumenta nelle prossime ore.
> 
> :dracula:



Ti segnalo per crudeltà mentale....certe notizie vanno date con moooolto tatto. :unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalo la Formula 1 che e' diventata pallosetta


Segnalo che lo è sempre stata:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giuro! Compro sempre il biglietto della lotteria Staatsloterij... estrazione il 10 di ogni mese, ma son cosi' abituata a non vincere un cazzo che l'ho scoperto solo oggi:rotfl:
> 
> Domani ci scappano un paio di papette nuove


che chiulo!!:singleeye:
Io punto ai 500.00


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ti segnalassi che ho vinto 250 euro (*e non facendo pompelm*i)?:carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ti segnalo per crudeltà mentale....certe notizie vanno date con moooolto tatto. :unhappy::mrgreen:


non ci rimane che questa
:bere:

rassegnamoci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo l'unica cibo per il caldo:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


ECCOLA.
È ARRIVATA.:mrgreen:
TI SEGNALO SUBITO COSI HO UN PROBLEMA IN MENO.


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ECCOLA.
> È ARRIVATA.:mrgreen:
> TI SEGNALO SUBITO COSI HO UN PROBLEMA IN MENO.


:carneval::carneval::carneval: pisciotta


----------



## Fabry (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Segnalo l'unica cibo per il caldo:



Concordo :up:    Vado a cuccarmi l'ultima fetta in frigo.


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Concordo :up:    Vado a cuccarmi l'ultima fetta in frigo.


Principianti. Una bella cotoletta fredda con la peperonata  è molto meglio:carneval:
Ne risente un po' la dieta ma vabbè


----------



## Fabry (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Principianti. Una bella cotoletta fredda con la peperonata  è molto meglio:carneval:
> Ne risente un po' la dieta ma vabbè




Non ho tempo per risponderti, mi stò gustando la fetta di cocomero.:sorriso2:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non ho tempo per risponderti, mi stò gustando la fetta di cocomero.:sorriso2:


bleah,roba sana ?
ACCESSO NEGATO, ACCESSO NEGATO:carneval:


----------



## Magenta (22 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo che ho fatto colazione con 2 bicchieri di latte freddo e un cheeseburger di mc donald...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Segnalo che lo è sempre stata:carneval:


Segnalata


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che chiulo!!:singleeye:
> Io punto ai 500.00


Io punto ai 13.5 milioni di euro... ma sai meglio del solito calcio in faccio:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che bellezza lettri
> 
> decoltè, sandali, o che altro?


Voglio un paio di decolte'...per essere precisi vorrei queste (ma non in vernice):angelo:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io punto ai* 13.5 milioni di euro.*.. ma sai meglio del solito calcio in faccio:carneval:


troppi, sono donnina morigerata e di poche pretese.:carneval:
te li lascio e sgancia solo i 500,00:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Segnalo che ho fatto colazione con 2 bicchieri di latte freddo e un cheeseburger di mc donald...


segnalata per rosicamento fortissimo


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo che oggi non ho voglia di fare un pifferino e che fa caldo.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Segnalo le segnalazioni ad minchiam...
> 
> O son tornato popolarissimo (da 6 a 12 per un solo post? :mexican o il sistema funziona....come detto sopra!!! :up::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ps. Non sparate sulla croce rossa!


segnalo che se ti spieghi meglio è meglio :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Segnalo che ho fatto colazione con 2 bicchieri di latte freddo e un cheeseburger di mc donald...


 Un cheeseburger a colazione è troppo persino (quasi) per un americano. Segnalata!


----------



## Magenta (23 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo che sono sdraiata a letto a scrivere col ventilatore acceso al massimo e che domani mettono pioggia.
Ci spero e segnalerò anche la pioggia!


----------



## Giusy (23 Luglio 2010)

Segnalo che oggi l'acqua del mare era più bollente di quella usata per un bagno caldo!
Non c'è più il mare di una volta!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Segnalo che oggi l'acqua del mare era più bollente di quella usata per un bagno caldo!
> Non c'è più il mare di una volta!


segnalata perchè racchia al mare caldo


----------



## Giusy (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalata perchè racchia al mare caldo


Segnalata perchè invidiosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Segnalata perchè invidiosa.


 Mi autosegnalo perché invidiosa del mare, pure caldo:incazzato:.


----------



## Brady (23 Luglio 2010)

mi segnalo perché non so per cosa segnalarmi....


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

segnalati tutti voi e le vostre sorelle


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalati tutti voi e le vostre sorelle


Mi raccomando, non dire mai che siamo state a letto per un giorno intero!
:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalati tutti voi e le vostre sorelle


Estendi almeno fino alla parentela di terzo grado


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Segnalo che ho fatto colazione con 2 bicchieri di latte freddo e un cheeseburger di mc donald...


 
ad una innammorata lo stomaco perdona tutto

evviva magenta!


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Volevo aprire un post apposta ma non volevo fare la sborona:mrgreen:

smettela di votarmi che non mi ci stanno più punti nel profilo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Estendi almeno fino alla parentela di terzo grado


 
segnalati voi e tutti  i vostri parenti..porelli :carneval:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Voglio un paio di decolte'...per essere precisi vorrei queste (ma non in vernice):angelo:


si..ma per queste, mi pare siano di laboutin o sbaglio?
non bastano 250 

o no?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si..ma per queste, mi pare siano di laboutin o sbaglio?
> non bastano 250
> 
> o no?


Non sbagli... li ho messi nel fondo "un paio di Louboutin per Lettrice"


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sbagli... li ho messi nel fondo "un paio di Louboutin per Lettrice"


 
bella lei...apriamo un fondo anche qui.


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, non dire mai che siamo state a letto per un giorno intero!
> :rotfl:


dopo questo intervento mi è arrivata una segnalazione negativa: ma bene ci sta pure la zoccola... 
lapidiamo giusy


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> dopo questo intervento mi è arrivata una *segnalazione negativa: *ma bene ci sta pure la zoccola...
> lapidiamo giusy


come mi dispiace!! hi hi hi :mrgreen:


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> dopo questo intervento mi è arrivata una segnalazione negativa: ma bene ci sta pure la zoccola...
> lapidiamo giusy


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non ci credo!


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non ci credo!


dire che abbiamo passato una notte di sesso io e te mi ha rovinata la reputazione...ci sta anche  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> dopo questo intervento mi è arrivata una segnalazione negativa: ma bene ci sta pure la zoccola...
> lapidiamo giusy


una zoccola deve fare il lavoro suo.


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> dire che abbiamo passato una notte di sesso io e te mi ha rovinata la reputazione...ci sta anche  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma come? E' stato bellissimo!
E la nostra stanza non aveva più pareti, ma alberi....


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma come? E' stato bellissimo!
> E la nostra stanza non aveva più pareti, ma alberi....


nessuno mi può giudicare nemmeno tu
lo so che ho sbagliato una volta non sbaglio più


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> nessuno mi può giudicare nemmeno tu
> lo so che ho sbagliato una volta non sbaglio più


Male.... perchè potresti vedere montagne verdi...


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> nessuno mi può giudicare nemmeno tu
> lo so che ho sbagliato una volta non sbaglio più


segnalata perchè fulminata.


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Male.... perchè potresti vedere montagne verdi...


ma erano i tuoi seni?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ma erano i tuoi seni?? :mrgreen:


 
  

avatar ci fa 'na pip :carneval:


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ma erano i tuoi seni?? :mrgreen:


I miei seni sono Dolomiti!
Ti piace il mio gusto nello scegliere i vestiti?


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ma erano i tuoi seni?? :mrgreen:


 Verdi? lavora in qualche reattore nucleare?


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> I miei seni sono Dolomiti!
> Ti piace il mio gusto nello scegliere i vestiti?


e non ci credere quando ti dicono che sei speciale


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> e non ci credere quando ti dicono che sei speciale


ma come no?

se hai i seni verdi, credici!

semmai non credere a chi ti dice il contrario


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma come no?
> 
> *se hai i seni verdi, cr*edici!


non oso pensare  il colore della brugola :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> non oso pensare il colore della brugola :carneval:


arancione fluorescente?


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> arancione fluorescente?


anche perchè verde ha un quel non so chè di poco invitante....


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> anche perchè verde ha un quel non so chè di poco invitante....


muffa pelosa? :carneval:


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> muffa pelosa? :carneval:


 
segnalata !!


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

Buongiorno a tutti!
Scusate ma mi sto accorciando i pantaloni, torno subito!


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Scusate ma mi sto accorciando i pantaloni, torno subito!


ti sei ristretta?:mrgreen:


----------



## Giusy (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ti sei ristretta?:mrgreen:


Mmmmmm..... può darsi....oppure si sono allungati i pantaloni!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mmmmmm..... può darsi....oppure si sono allungati i pantaloni!


 
come le vecchine, mi ti accorci piccola giusy  :mexican:


----------



## Giusy (28 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> come le vecchine, mi ti accorci piccola giusy  :mexican:


Sto "a fare vecchia"!

Buongiorno!


----------

